# Ornaments?



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if there is such a thing but i'd love an ornament/figurine of my boys - taken from a photo.

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't. They have darling ornaments where you can insert the pictures and stuff. If you find one anywhere, let me know. I'd love something like that also. I'll start meandering around and see what trouble I can get into on the computer...


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know, I'd been looking at the Chi ornaments and can't find a one like either of the boys. I just thought it would be lovely to have one made instead of buying a figure of a random Chi....hmmm maybe this is a business venture for someone to pursue!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Up here you get slate from the quarry called Caithness Flagstone, they can etch a portrait onto it, it looks fab but I think it is quite expensive. I would like it done at some point of Rocky.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> I don't know if there is such a thing but i'd love an ornament/figurine of my boys - taken from a photo.
> 
> Anyone heard of this?


 There was somebody on here today who could make sleeve covers for your computer from a photo of your chi.Any good ,you would have to look back on the threads to find it.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I had some cute figurine/ornaments made on Etsy (not sure if the link will work since I'm logged in)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=20631098


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Walgreens has many different items you can put pictures of your little furbabies on. Including ornaments, notebooks, notepads, calendars, keepsakes, mousepads, mugs, etc etc. 

PS You can make your orders online and have them delivered to your home if you don't have a store near you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Jesslan said:


> Walgreens has many different items you can put pictures of your little furbabies on. Including ornaments, notebooks, notepads, calendars, keepsakes, mousepads, mugs, etc etc.
> 
> PS You can make your orders online and have them delivered to your home if you don't have a store near you.




Walmart has that too


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

HERES SOMEONE ON ETSY YOU SEND A PIC OF YOUR PET AND SHE SCULPTURES IT TO LIKENESS OF THE PHOTO 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...A&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=17&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

YOU WOULD NEED TO FIND OUT IF SHE POSTS TO UK THOUGH X


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> HERES SOMEONE ON ETSY YOU SEND A PIC OF YOUR PET AND SHE SCULPTURES IT TO LIKENESS OF THE PHOTO
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...A&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=17&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> YOU WOULD NEED TO FIND OUT IF SHE POSTS TO UK THOUGH X


Those sculptures are brilliant!

Barbara x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I did have a lifesize ornament of Rosie done by a photo i gave a firm called Winstanley who do the cat figures, but although the size was right the colouring wasnt right at the time, funnily though as she has aged it looks more like her now.


----------

